# how to pay the top up payment of the IHS



## sunianil (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi


I received a mail 2 days ago from the visa office stating that I have to pay an additional amount of 100 GBP apart from the 600 that I have already paid for the Tier 2 General Visa category. I have no idea why.. Any ways I was also informed in the same mail that I will be sent a link through the IHS portal for payment of the balance amount. But guess what....I did not recive any link till now. I have written atleast 6 mails and spent 5.11 GBP on the telephone conversation (in which the adviser had no idea how to resolve my problem) and still I haaaveee nooo idea how to get the balance paid. The IHS website has no option for getting the 100 paid and if I put up a fresh application, then the site asks for 600GBP again because we are unable to select anything apart from the options in the drop down menu at site. Please help....My colleagues have all received their Visa and I am the only one left...They were not asked for the extra 100 GBP.
Please respond soon....I have only 4 days time now to get the payment done....

SUNITA


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

How long is your visa going to be valid for? What is the length stated on your sponsorship certificate?


----------



## sunianil (Jun 11, 2015)

Three years visa and three years time time on sponsorship letter


----------



## sunianil (Jun 11, 2015)

1/6/15 to 31/5/18


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

So you should only be paying £600 in IHS.


----------



## sunianil (Jun 11, 2015)

I know. But at this point of time I want to just pay as I want the VISA. How do I pay the extra amount? What is the link that they talked about in the mail. I am not able to pay in the web page.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

They've made a mistake. Write back to them stating that you have already paid the correct amount.


----------



## sridevib06 (Jul 19, 2015)

I received same email for IHS top up .There is no payment option in given link.Please help.Thanks.


----------



## sunianil (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi sridevib06,

Sorry to be replying so late but if things were the same way for u as they were for me then you will have received a link within the stipulated time and once the payment is done, a reply with the payment reference no. Needs to be sent to the visa office. They must have processed you visa by now.
Regards
Sinianil


----------



## ametesilase (Oct 8, 2015)

sridevib06 said:


> I received same email for IHS top up .There is no payment option in given link.Please help.Thanks.


Same thing happened to me. How did you sort this out? The link doesnt work and i cant use the new integrated sytem either as i already submitted my application before july 5. Helppp please. My application is going to be refused for not paying the ihs.


----------

